
Is that's the future of documentary and storytelling? - StoriesLab
https://twitter.com/storieslab
======
StoriesLab
StoriesLab is a social movement to share your real life,unedited and live
video documentaries.For More selfless social media, and less selfies... Check
our first story... On Twitter..

